# Carbon, zeolite and nitrate removers



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am trying to improve my filtration and here are my thoughts:

Carbon - methane, chlorine, organic colourants, impurites, etc
Zeolite - ammonia, chlorine, heavy metals
'Nitratex' - an ion exchange resin for nitrate removal

A combination of these 3 seems ideal. Is there a catch somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

A dechlorinator you can get from any LFS will do the chlorine and you forgot about your Phosphates on the list.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think macro algae is the best solution for nitrates


----------



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, and Happy New Year too.

I have found a resin type product which remove ammonia and phosphates (or so it says), I guess that could replace the zeolite, although im left with the heavy metals problem i guess. i want to really avoid using chemical solutions directly in the water.

would these though remove beneficial trace elements from the water? SNAIL - i do agree, but i have no plants in the aquariums and would rather leave it so for the current setups.

appreciate the help!


----------

